#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-06
<dpm> morning all
<dpm> good morning henninge, andrejz and TLE :)
<andrejz> morning dpm and others :)
<dpm> hey :)
<TLE> good morning
<TLE> dpm: hey, I forgot to notify pitti last week when we decided to postpone the language pack, and as far as I can see he is not on the ubuntu translators email-list, do you know if he knows? Otherwise I'll send him an email.
<dpm> TLE, I've just talked to him, he's on #ubuntu-devel, he's just requested a natty export
<TLE> ah, for the one this week?
<dpm> yeah
<dpm> I've also requested a change of the schedule to include the oneiric langpacks: https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule
<dpm> so note that when that's in place, the natty langpacks will hit the PPA one day later (on Wednesday)
<dpm> I'm trying to get confirmation from the lp guys that they changed the cron job as I requested last week
<TLE> dpm: ok, so I'll need to push all the dates one day forward
<TLE> could you send me an email when you know that it has happened, then I'll update the scedule
<dpm> TLE, sure, hopefully I'll be able to tell you soon, I'm waiting for a reply on #launchpad
<TLE> yeah, but please send me an email, I'm bouncing between work on two articles and a thesis atm, so it could easily fall through the cracks
<TLE> ;)
<dpm> TLE, sure, I'll e-mail :)
<kelemengabor> Andre_Gondim: hi, I'm looking into bug #544203 and I'm not sure what should be the status of this. Is this still current on Natty or Maverick? My guess would be that time has solved it and now it is obsolete, but better ask a native speaker :)
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 544203 in language-pack-pt-base (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "pt_BR and pt_PT firefox translations not included in Maverick (affects: 1) (dups: 1) (heat: 17)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/544203
<Andre_Gondim> kelemengabor, hi, let me see
<Andre_Gondim> kelemengabor, that's ok now!
<kelemengabor> Andre_Gondim: thanks, could you then mark it as Invalid? It looks better when a native speaker does it ;)
<Andre_Gondim> ok
<kelemengabor> thanks
<kelemengabor> I just got it in my face in bug #789007 : "why is it invalid?" asks the reporter - well, because I can't reproduce it. But will they believe me this? :(
<ubot4`> Launchpad bug 789007 in ubuntu (and 1 other project) "REGRESSION: No german language support on Natty Live-CD (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/789007
<dpm> hi Andre_Gondim, do you think you could look into making lp-l10n-pt-br Moderated and not using it as the open team for doing any translations in LP as we discussed?
<dpm> kelemengabor, I saw it as well, it's a strange bug. Could it be a ubiquity issue?
<Andre_Gondim> dpm, yeah, brb
<Andre_Gondim> done it ;)
<dpm> Andre_Gondim, excellent, thanks. Do you have any plans on what to do with those people who joined as occasional translators when the team was open? And on who and how will handle the requests to join?
<Andre_Gondim> dpm, well, I don't think how handle this yet
<dpm> Andre_Gondim, no worries, but it might be worth thinking about it
<Andre_Gondim> in fact we in brazilian portuguese use lp-l10n-pt-br just to stay together, the real import group is ubuntu-l10n-pt-br
<kelemengabor> dpm: indeed. I have no idea what can happen there, I just installed Natty in German and there was no problem at all...
<dpm> Andre_Gondim, then I'd suggest to create another team to stay together. That's not what the lp-l10n-* teams were created for :)
<dpm> kelemengabor, IIRC there wasn't much info on the bug, so perhaps we should ask the reporter to write down the exact steps he follows to reproduce the bug and mark it as incomplete
<kelemengabor> okay
#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-07
<dpm> good morning all
<dpm> hi henninge, good morning. What was the branch you subscribed me to regarding the crontab export schedule changes? I didn't receive any notification of the subscription
<henninge> Hi dpm!
<henninge> Maybe I did it wrong...
<henninge> but the changes were merged yesterday.
<henninge> dpm: This is the branch: https://code.launchpad.net/~deryck/lp-production-crontabs/update-lang-pack-export-schedule/
<henninge> dpm: but the merge proposal is gone ...
<dpm> henninge, hm weird. In any case, if the changes were merged, I guess the new schedule is already in place?
<henninge> dpm: yes, I understand they are.
<dpm> ok, thanks henninge
<yurchor> Hi! I was added to administrators of lp-ukrainian: https://launchpad.net/~lp-l10n-uk  and have changed the homepage to show more information on translations. Can this help to solve https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/155900  ?
<dpm> yurchor, sure, let me do this now
<yurchor> Thanks. :)
<dpm> yurchor, can you remind me where your guidelines are, if you've got any? I'll then add them as a link to the team
<dpm> Are these the ones? http://docs.linux.org.ua/Переклади:_як_це_робиться%3F
<yurchor> General guidelines are here: http://docs.linux.org.ua/Ïåðåêëàäè:_ÿê_öå_ðîáèòüñÿ%3F
<yurchor> Yes.
<dpm> yurchor, done, happy translating! ;)
<yurchor> dpm: Many thanks! :)
<dpm> yurchor, no worries. One question: I've seen you mention super tux kart on the team's page. Are the upstream translations managed in Launchpad? (I see translations are exposed in LP, but I'm not sure if they are using them)
<dpm> oh, they do: http://supertuxkart.sourceforge.net/Translating_STK excellent :)
<dpm> I didn't know
<yurchor> They imposed "Restricted" for their translations. :'(
<RawChid> Good day
<dpm> yurchor, yeah, I know your view on that, but other people have equally strong opinions in favour of Restricted policies to ensure the quality of translations
<dpm> hey RawChid ;)
<RawChid> Hi dpm, I was looking to the ul10n tools. In search, one TODO is --extended-regexp. But I don't understand that.
<RawChid> I heard that Pythons re is a superset of extended regex. So why do you want this?
<dpm> RawChid, it might be a leftover from the previous implementation before using polib. I can't remember what I was using, but perhaps something like msggrep, which might have allowed that option. I think the option can go away now, but we should add a note on the help message explaining that regexps are allowed as the search argument, and which format of regexps we support
<RawChid> Oke. I can do that. We support Pythons re i.e. Perl Compatible Regex
<RawChid> Is that self-explanatory enough?
<RawChid> Oh wait, now I'm not totally sure if that's true
<RawChid> Oke, what I said is true, sorry for the inconvenience
<dpm> :)
<dpm> yeah, that should be enough
<RawChid> Hey dpm, I was looking into the get-team-info
<RawChid> Hmm, never mind.
<dpm> RawChid, what was the actual question?
<RawChid> Well, I thought it was looking for teams starting with ubuntu-l10n* (but some are lp-l10n).
<RawChid> But the code is weird/untested, because it does both or something like that. Let me look further into it
<dpm> the script is a bit involved, as there is no API to access translation groups, so I'm doing all sorts of workarounds there. It should look only for ubuntu-l10n-* teams
<dpm> the code might be weird, but not untested, I've used it in the past, but it's been a while since I last used it
<RawChid> Ok. Here https://translations.launchpad.net/+groups/ubuntu-translators I find 154 groups. But the script gives me 146 (while it says it gives me 141)
<RawChid> The last one is a forgotten total += 1 (no big issue). But can you tell me why it don't give me 154?
<RawChid> Ah, maybe only "Open subscription"? I doubt if it's useful to put a lot of effort in this script. What is your opinion?
<RawChid> I understand that the 154 contains duplicates
<dpm> RawChid, I haven't looked at the code in a while. I agree that this is not the script with the most priority to look at, but it still gives us important info. So if you're looking for todos, this might be a nice one to tackle :)
<dpm> RawChid, on the other hand, forget what I've just said: for now it might be more useful to have a lp_set_pot_name script that does the same as lp_set_pot_priority but for setting the name instead of the priority
<RawChid> Oke
<RawChid> dpm, I get an error when running the set_pot_priority script. lazr.restfulclient.errors.Unauthorized: HTTP Error 401: Unauthorized   I thought you gave me permission for these actions?
<dpm> RawChid, I gave you permission on staging, so either the staging database has been synced with production and thus I have to set the permissions again, or you're not using staging
<serfus> old translation bugs which are invalid today should be "also affectes ubuntu-translation" ?
<dpm> RawChid, it should work now, I re-added you to https://staging.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translations-coordinators
<serfus> (i'm not sure why ubuntu translation is not set as also affected)
<dpm> serfus, I'm not sure I understand the question, could you give me an example of such bug?
<serfus> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/language-pack-he/+bug/324448
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 324448 in language-pack-he (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "TypeError traceback immediately after start (affects: 1) (heat: 4)" [Undecided,New]
<serfus> i'm closing hebrew related bugs
<serfus> this one is clearly affecting the ubuntu-translation project but is not shown there
<serfus> the bug is invalid (i just confirmed this)
<serfus> so i was wondering if i should add the ubuntu-translation project as affected
<RawChid> Thnx dpm!
<kelemengabor> serfus: it the bug is no longer there, why?
<dpm> serfus, as it's a really old bug and confirmed to be invalid, I'd just mark the language pack task as invalid. No need to add an ubuntu-translations task and generate unnecessary e-mail
<serfus> kelemengabor, didin't get you
<serfus> dpm, alright
<RawChid> dpm, I still get the same error. Maybe I need to wait some time till the changes are applied?
<RawChid> (I'm using staging)
<kelemengabor> serfus: I meant, it the problem is already fixed, then there is no need to track it
<dpm> RawChid, hm, I'm not sure why. The changes should be effective immediately.
<serfus> kelemengabor, okay then
<dpm> RawChid, I'm not sure why you're getting the errors. Would you mind asking on #launchpad-dev, telling them what you're trying to do, that you're using staging, that you've got the permissions in staging, etc., etc.? They should be able to help, as they're the most knowledgeable people on how the LP API works
<RawChid> Oke, I'll do that
<RawChid> dpm: how can I see that I got the permission?
<RawChid> Being member of https://staging.launchpad.net/~launchpad-translators ?
<dpm> RawChid, see the link above ^^ I made you a member of https://staging.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-translations-coordinators, who should have the permissions to change template properties
<RawChid> ack
<j1mc> dpm: i passed along your contact info to the docs lead of openstack in case she has any questions about some translations stuff. (they use launchpad.) she is very smart and resourceful, so i don't think she'll overwhelm you with questions... i just wanted to give you a heads-up.
<j1mc> she may not even be contacting you any time soon.
<j1mc> her name is anne gentle
<dpm> j1mc, sure, no worries, I saw it this morning. Don't ever worry about passing my contact info if you think it's useful :)
<j1mc> dpm: oh, she contacted you?  thanks for being willing to be a resource for translations. :)
<dpm> j1mc, no, no, she didn't contact me, with "I saw it this morning" I meant the e-mail you CC'd me on
<j1mc> ah, gotcha
<dpm> :)
<serfus> i'm seeing a spelling mistake in synaptic but in launchpad it's translated correctly
<serfus> any idea how this could have happend, or rather how can this be fixed?
#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-08
<dpm> good morning everyone
<RawChid> Good morning :)
<dpm> morning RawChid :)
<RawChid> Hey dpm, if I do a merge proposal. Where is the field "commit message" used for?
<RawChid> There is also Description of change
<dpm> RawChid, the 'commit message' field is for the submitter to specify a particular commit message you'd like to be used when merging your branch into trunk. If unspecified, the person doing the merge will choose a commit message himself/herself
<dpm> The description of change is to explain, in words, what the change is about. This is quite valuable as an overview of the changes for the reviewer.
<RawChid> Ah, loud and clear
<dpm> :)
<RawChid> I still haven't solved the authentication problem with set-pot-prio. Weird thing is when I paste the URL in my browser, I DO get a response!
<RawChid> I asked in #lp, but no answer yet
<dpm> RawChid, try asking on #launchpad-dev or pinging the help contact on #launchpad
<RawChid> Yeah, I'm asking now again
<RawChid> Are you sure the code did worked for you? Because I found 2 errors when I checked out your code
<dpm> RawChid, it did work before I introduced the errors, yes :) I saw you fixed them in your branch, thanks
<RawChid> Oke, good to know that the login DID work :)
<RawChid> You use KDE?
<dpm> I use Ubuntu with GNOME
<RawChid> ack
<RawChid> http://pastebin.com/kZ9wr6BL
<RawChid> I wondered because of the kwallet notifications
<dpm> well, that comes from your system, not mine :)
<dpm> in any case, perhaps authentication in launchpadlib does not work too well in Kubuntu?
<dpm> I'd recommend reading
<dpm> https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib#Getting%20started
<RawChid> I use natty, Gnome!
<RawChid> Thanks for the link
<dpm> and https://help.launchpad.net/API/ThirdPartyIntegration
<dpm> :)
<RawChid> Hmm, staging is getting a code udpate. It looks like I can get the pot from production without a problem :-D
<RawChid> I found it. I was authenticating to staging, but the pot URL is to production
<dpm> oh, that was it then :) then we should just add the 'staging' part to the URL if we're logging into staging
<dpm> good work
<RawChid> Yeah, I now have launchpad.distributions["ubuntu"] to get the first part of the URL
<dpm> RawChid, on http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~rachidbm/ubuntu-l10n-tools/pot-priority/revision/10, could you try to keep the line under 80 characters? It's just to follow standard python practice. I.e. instead of putting everything on one line, just add the missing '+' sign on the original line 87
<RawChid> Oh yeah, good point.
<RawChid> dpm, I don't understand you comment of whitespave
<RawChid> whitespace*, I did not see that in the search branch
<RawChid> Of does the diff on launchpad ignores it?
<dpm> RawChid, there were lots of unnecessary spaces at the end of statements and on blank lines. It might well be that LP's diff ignores it, but they were on the file
<RawChid> Oke, I'll keep that in mind
<dpm> cool, thanks :)
<RawChid> Any suggestions on assistance to prevent this? (maybe certain IDE or somehting)
<RawChid> Sorry for bugging you dpm, but I have another question :P. in pot-prio you suggested --source and --template. I guess also --prio is needed then?
<dpm> RawChid, I don't know if gedit can highlight superfluous whitespace. There was a really useful developer plugin, let me dig out the name. I use gvim.
<dpm> btw, don't worry about asking questions ;)
<dpm> let me have a look at the comments I put on the priority setter tool...
<RawChid> I radically changed the code of pot-prio at the moment
<RawChid> I've used eclipse, gvim and now geany for Python. Enabling "show line endings" helps ;)
<dpm> :)
<RawChid> News about my --prio question?
<dpm> RawChid, yeah, I've just looked at it and updated the TODO accordingly: you're correct, we need a priority option as well: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~dpm/ubuntu-l10n-tools/trunk/view/head:/ul10n_tools/lp_set_pot_priority/__init__.py#L36
<RawChid> Ok, good to know
<dpm> RawChid, I also merged in https://code.launchpad.net/~rachidbm/ubuntu-l10n-tools/get-team-info - I saw that the changes were simple and made sense. So no need to submit a merge proposal, you can mark it as merged now :)
<RawChid> Hehe, great
<RawChid> I hope to make a big MP on pot-prio later this day :)
<dpm> awesome
<artnay> upstream translations of gconf2 overwrote LP translations 13 hours ago
<TLE> dpm: hey
<TLE> Is this schedule https://dev.launchpad.net/Translations/LanguagePackSchedule the one in effect now?
<dpm> TLE, yeah, I sent you the e-mail confirmation as requested. The only thing is that the language pack export for natty is still not ready, so pitti can't create the packages yet. I'll wait for a couple of hours and if it's not there yet I'll ping the LP folks
<dpm> in fact, let me ping them now
<TLE> dpm: ok yes, I got confused for a second
#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-09
<dpm> good morning all
<happyaron> morning dpm, :)
<dpm> good afternoon happyaron :)
<andrejz> good morning dpm, afternoon happyaron :)
<dpm> hey andrejz ;)
<happyaron> andrejz: :)
<andrejz> got some good news. number of visits on slovenian ubuntu mirror has increased by 40% in May 2011 compared to May 2010 :)
<TLE> dpm: hey
<TLE> dpm: I have been looking a little around the wiki, where was it that you wanted us to document the tasks under sustainable translations?
<TLE> put the under Actions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuTranslationsCoordinators ?
<TLE> or is there some dedicated space?
<RawChid> Hello
<dpm> TLE, sorry for the delay, I haven't done it yet, let me see if I manage today.
<dpm> hey RawChid :)
<RawChid> Hola dpm, do you have time to discuss my code?
<dpm> RawChid, sure. Could you give me the link to your branch again?
<TLE> dpm: no problem, the only reason I ask is that I keep asking myself (and then eventually you) the same questions, might make sense to start documenting
<RawChid> dpm: https://code.launchpad.net/~rachidbm/ubuntu-l10n-tools/pot-priority
<RawChid> We discussed to have a central place for the list of RELEASE_NAMES, now I'v put it in ul10n_toolsconfig, I doubt that's a good place, but didn't know a better one...
<RawChid> I couldn't find how to get a list of names from Launchpad. Second, if retrieved from launchpad, this will slow down the script unnecessary IMHO
<dpm> TLE, if you've got any question in mind already, feel free to post it here and it will be saved in the log. I'll then make sure it gets documented
<dpm> RawChid, I think it might still be better to get the releases from LP, as the script won't be slowed down too much (we're already connecting to Launchpad even if we're not fetching the release names). If you want to postpone that for now, it's fine, but I'd like to ask you to change one thing: right now whenever a new release is opened we'll need to change the code (whereas reading from the LP API would spare us that step). While this is ok'ish fo
<dpm> r now, the code should probably only be changed in one place. Now it needs to be changed in two places (adding a new release to the list, and setting the default release)
<RawChid> Hm, okay. And what is the default release at the moment?
<dpm> I meant the default release you set on the script (I think you set it to natty).
<RawChid> Yes, that is what I've done. But I want to know which YOU want/need to be default
<RawChid> So Natty is good?
<dpm> RawChid, I think one really nice thing would be to detect the release the user is running, and make that the default
<dpm> RawChid, I think you should be able to get the Ubuntu release names with the series_collection property from https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#distribution
<RawChid> I've investigated that part of the API, but didn't come far.
<RawChid> Oke, default is the one that is on users system, sounds good to me
<RawChid> So it would be an idea to make a function in launchpadmanager.py get_distro_codenames() ?
<dpm> RawChid, here's how you can do it:
<dpm> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/622465/
<RawChid> OMG, it could be so simple
<RawChid> I was think way to difficult :S
<RawChid> thinking*
<dpm> yeah, the LP API is very nice when it provides the thing you need. If what you need is not exposed in the API, then you're generally screwed :)
<dpm> RawChid, and here's how you can detect the distro the user is running:
<dpm> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/622466/
<RawChid> Great, I'll change that. And will take over your implementation of the CSV reader
<RawChid> Do you agree with  function in launchpadmanager.py get_distro_codenames() ?
<dpm> RawChid, yeah, I think it's exactly the place where it should be
<dpm> when you're implementing that function, you might want to discard all the '*-series' series from the list it returns, since these are only series that have been registered, but not yet open (i.e. there are no translation templates we can modify there)
<RawChid> Ack
<RawChid> And things as warty and hoary are still interesting? :P
<dpm> wait, there's probably a property that tells if a series is active or not, let me read the documentation
<dpm> RawChid, yeah, there is an 'active' property on https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#distro_series, so you should only return those series where series.active == True
<RawChid> Oke, great
<RawChid> Hm, this is more a Python question. I can loop al the series, and add each (active == True) to a list. But I guess there is a more clever way to do this in Python
<RawChid> dpm, if you know more reading material on this stuff :)
<dpm> RawChid, that's also how I'd do it (initialize an empty list, iterate over series, append the active series names to a list), I don't know if there is a cleverer way, you might want to ask on #python
<RawChid> ack
<TLE> if you are talking about reducing a list based on a parameter in the elements in the list, you can do that with a list comrephension with an if in
<TLE> ?
<RawChid> Yes, I think something like that
<TLE> >>> h=['active','active','inactive','active']
<TLE> >>> g=[a for a in h if a=='active']
<TLE> >>> g
<TLE> ['active', 'active', 'active']
<TLE> I even _think_ that is the "Pythonic" way of doing it ;)
<RawChid> I agree, but I need to do some more reading to invent such a solution by myself :P. Thanks TLE!
<TLE> np, well, plenty of good reading around
<RawChid> I'm open for suggestions ;)
<TLE> I just finished Dive into python, that's nice, but also book length
<RawChid> Okay
<TLE> If you are looking for something shorter, I sure there are some nice tutorials around, but I don't know any of the top of my head
<dpm> yeah, dive into python is really nice and well written. I haven't read it all myself, rather some chapters for reference when I needed to find out about something in particular
<TLE> But actually I can really recommend Dive into Python, because you just "dive in" right away, and he really docusses on teahcing you the elegant way of doing stuff
<TLE> http://diveintopython3.org/
<TLE> if you want to do python 3 else http://diveintopython.org/
<RawChid> Hehe, already downloaded :)
<TLE> The only real bummer is that I bought a dead tree version, because I wanted to support the Author and all, and I ended up with one (part of a bunch of book printed that way) with a printing error in
<TLE> so there was no horizontal lines in all the code examples
<TLE> do you have any idea how difficult it is to read code without - and _ ;)
<TLE> But that is the fault of the printing company not the author
<TLE> in any case if you get the same idea as me about supporting the Author I would recommend just using the online version and sending him a donation ,)
<RawChid> :-)
<dpm> RawChid, here are the two approaches: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/622503/
<RawChid> Hm, now I know why I wanted to prevent getting them from launchpad. I printed the optional series in help. Should I just remove the series from help text?
<TLE> dpm: hey
<TLE> about the Maverick language packs, did you say that the last ones that were build were diffs, so that we could not use those for testing, or was it merely that they could not be used for the FF update stuff
<dpm> TLE, sorry, I should have been more clear. I meant the second: i.e. they could be used for testing, but not this particular time due to the FF changes
<dpm> for the FF changes we need a full export
<TLE> yes ok, so we wait for response on the email you just wrote, about whether ff5 i actually comming to maverick, and if not, we are good to go, otherwise we wait, right?
<TLE> dpm: ^^
<dpm> TLE, sorry, I was away for some minutes. Ack on your last sentence
<RawChid> dpm! Don't know if you saw my MP already, but I forgot something, so I do a resubmit right now
<dpm> RawChid, sure, no worries
<dpm> RawChid, have you actually tested it before submitting it? I see a couple of things that probably stop it from it working properly:
<dpm> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/622582/
<RawChid> Yes I tested it. I didn't knew the "header check" isn't necessary anymore
<RawChid> NO offense, do you test your code before submitting? Because you're CSV reader only save the last entry ;)
<RawChid> forgot an ident ;)
<RawChid> I'll remove that header thing
<RawChid> Hm, it contains more errors, I did the resubmit a bit hasty :'(
<dpm> RawChid, good point ;) I didn't test my last commit, no, I just tested the DictReader stuff in a console and just made a checkpoint commit to have the csv stuff in - I now realize that the missing indentation makes it only save the last template. But on the other hand, whenever I submit a merge proposal to someone else's branch I do always test it, so that the reviewer doesn't have to play catch with bugs introduced by the branch. I'm not complain
<dpm> ing, though, you say you did test it, so it's fine :-)
<TLE> dpm: jost wrote to the list about a small post ponement, so now we can just start the cycles when the packs are ready
<dpm> TLE, which list?
<TLE> ubuntu-translators
<TLE> just to let people know why we haven't announced testing starts, when it's on the schedule
<dpm> ah, I don't seem to have received the message, let me refresh again...
<serfus> i did :)
<dpm> ok, it was just my Evolution being slow :)
<dpm> TLE, read the message, ack and thanks ;)
<TLE> no need to thank me for that, that is the task I agreed to ;)
<serfus> something is funky with synaptic, but i have to leave now.... i will probebly nag you guys with this later
<TLE> just entered the 10's: Made a twitter account, found a few feeds to follow and hooked it into gwibber, I feel so connected
<dpm> hehe
<dpm> anyway, I need to go earlier today, so I hope everyone has a nice rest of the day
<TLE> you too
<dpm> RawChid, if you've got more changes, do submit them, but I might not be able to look at them until tomorrow. Keep up the good work!
<RawChid> No problem, thanks in advance. I'm not going to work on this for the next days
#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-10
<dpm> good morning all
<TLE> good morning
<trijntje> good morning
<dpm> hey TLE, hey trijntje
<TLE> dpm: hey, just got email from pitti, I'll make the necessary changes and announce testing start for natty
<TLE> since it is only a single day we are delayed I don't think it is necessary to change the testing deadline
<dpm> TLE, ack, sounds good
<TLE> dpm: wiki pages updated for natty testing and email sent out, have a nice weekend!
<dpm> TLE, thanks ;)
<trijntje> I just installed the proposed updates, firefox is no longer translated for dutch
<dpm> trijntje, is there a firefox-locale-* package for your language in natty-proposed? Perhaps that hasn't been built yet
<trijntje> dpm, history doesnt show firefox-locale-nl, just firefox, global menu and gnome-suppor
<trijntje> so I guess the langpacks will come in the next few days?
<dpm> trijntje, the firefox-locale-nl are new packages. Translations for Firefox are now split, so it might be a matter of the firefox-locale-* packages still being in the process of being uploaded
<kelemengabor> dpm: I already see them from the main server
<kelemengabor> -nl, -hu, everything :)
<dpm> there you go, packages everywhere :)
<dpm> trijntje, they probably haven't made their way to the mirrors yet
<kelemengabor> but why is a stable firefox (4.0.1), replaced by a beta5 one?
<dpm> I was told that the beta naming in this particular case can be a bit misleading. The FF5 upload is near release-ready
<kelemengabor> okay then, let's see if its any better :)
<dpm> :)
<trijntje> dpm, I see, ill just wait for the mirror to update, thanks for the explanation. I usually dont install -proposed
<dpm> yeah, you can deactivate it after testing the langpacks
<trijntje> maybe I will, depends on how bad -proposed stuff is ;)
<kelemengabor> re
<kelemengabor> good news: firefox beta5 speaks my language :)
<kelemengabor> so just a matter of the correct langpack
<dpm> cool :)
<kelemengabor> is it just me, or did someone else too saw this on Natty when U1 finished downloading some files? http://people.ubuntu.com/~kelemeng/pix/u1.png
<dpm> kelemengabor, I saw that at some point, but I'm not sure it was natty. Nice theme, btw ;)
<kelemengabor> dpm: it is Natty, I have reproduced it: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kelemeng/pix/upload.png
<kelemengabor> these are from this file: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/natty/ubuntuone-client/natty/view/head:/ubuntuone/status/aggregator.py
<kelemengabor> but everything looks good with the plurals
<kelemengabor> singular forms work though
<kelemengabor> anyway, bug 795633 filed
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 795633 in ubuntuone-client (and 1 other project) "Ubuntuone-client status messages do not show up translated (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/795633
<dpm> hm, yeah, from a quick look at the file, I'm not sure what it could be...
<kelemengabor> Do we have a lamercounter? I think I'm egligible to spin it :(
<kelemengabor> I wanted to create this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kelemeng/pix/u1nyito.png (it was good locally!) but the result became this: http://people.ubuntu.com/~kelemeng/pix/u1linebreak.png (this is in -proposed :()
#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-11
<serfus> i have found 2 untranslated strings in firefox, but i can't find those strings in launchpad
<serfus> and another thing, i found a bug of something not translated but i don't know what is this package
<cjohnston> Could someone please approve my email to the ML about the LoCo Team Directory?
#ubuntu-translators 2011-06-12
<somethinginteres> Am I correct in saying that there's no en-AU option for Language in Wubi?
<j1mc> hi all - might a translation issue caused this bug?
<j1mc> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-user-docs/+bug/794426
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 794426 in gnome-user-docs (Ubuntu) "Can't open help because of XML error in user-guide.xml (affects: 1) (heat: 6)" [Undecided,New]
<serfus> j1mc, looks like
<j1mc> serfus: thanks. should i re-assign the bug to a translation team?
<serfus> not re-assign but add
<serfus> which i did
<serfus> i am trying to see the problem
<j1mc> serfus: ok - let me know if i can help
<serfus> i also saw this today
<serfus> j1mc, i am not sure if you need apport for this
<serfus> you might want to check with #ubuntu-bugs
<serfus> or just wait if someone asks for it
<j1mc> serfus: thanks - i'll check there.
#ubuntu-translators 2012-06-04
<Geochr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/launchpad/+bug/975970
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 975970 in Launchpad itself "Messages reviewed in translator mode if you don't check manually "Someone should review this translation"" [Low,Triaged]
#ubuntu-translators 2012-06-07
<dpm> good morning
<dpm> kelemengabor, sorry for the late notice, but I'll have to postpone the translations call. I got another conflicting call scheduled
<kelemengabor> dpm: no problem, I'm busy right now anyways :)
<dpm> ok, cool, thanks kelemengabor :)
#ubuntu-translators 2013-06-04
<dpm> good morning all
#ubuntu-translators 2013-06-05
<dpm> good morning all
#ubuntu-translators 2013-06-06
<andrejz> Hi! Is it known if string sharing for unity is working?
#ubuntu-translators 2014-06-03
<henninge> Moin!
<henninge> ;-)
#ubuntu-translators 2014-06-05
<mark06> can anyone help me?
<dpm_> hi mark06, you should probably ask what you need help in first :)
<mark06> hi dpm_, https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/249542
<mark06> :(
<dpm_> mark06, sorry, I cannot help with that one. I know some Launchpad folks were looking into it, so you might want to ask in the #launchpad channel
<mark06> someone said there to look for translator team
#ubuntu-translators 2020-06-04
<luna_> Are there any IRC Meeting today?
<luna_> seems to be in it now
<luna_> also anybody knows when the Translations for 20.04.1 and 20.10 starts?
<luna_> found the answer for 20.04.1 but not 20.10
#ubuntu-translators 2020-06-05
<lotuspsychje> GunnarHj: a little question, ive installed lubuntu 20.04 in dutch but i dont find the option to auto install the missing language packs like in ubuntu-desktop, so ive checked check-language-support -l nl and it gives me the pack names i can install manually
<lotuspsychje> now i would like to file a bug against, wich packagename should i use?
<luna_> Ubiquity maybe *guesses*
<GunnarHj> lotuspsychje: Well, when Lubuntu replaced LXDE with LXQt, they dropped the language-selector-gnome package (which is Gtk based). That was most likely intentional. So I would suggest that you get in touch with the Lubuntu developers and ask for their thoughts on this topic.
<lotuspsychje> aha thank you GunnarHj
<luna_> ah think Lubuntu uses Calamares
<luna_> http://calamares.io/about/
